# ترنيمه امسك بايدي ترنيمه روعه



## i'm christian (4 أغسطس 2008)

*دي ترنية امسك بايدي ترنيمه روعه بجد    
ومشجعه جدا اتمنى انها ماتفوتكوش

كلماتها :
امسك بايدي وخدني من ضعفي القيل .. ارحمني واسمع لاهات نفسي وشيل
خدني معاك في طريق وكملي المسير .. انا عارف اني بنعمتك هاكون امير

1. وسط همي بنطرح قدام صليبك .. عارف اني مش هاكون إلا حبيبك
واجي وأنا كلي خجل أمسك في توبك .. شايف عيون مكتفاني أمشي في طريقك


2.وسط الظلام لاقيت ايدين تتمدلي .. تمسح دموعي وتشفي كل اللى أنجرح
وأنا كنت فاكر لسه وقت وتنجلي .. ظلمة حياتي وأشوف وقت الفرح



3. عند الصليب مالي غير حبك وشوقك .. وألف ايد تحنيني عايزاني أسيبك
وأجي وأنا مليان رجاء أني حبيبك .. وألمح حياتي وسيرتي وأسمي منقوش في ايديك


4. يسوع بحبك أنت أغلى ما في الوجود .. وأدبح مشيئتي وأمرك أنت اللى يسود
وأنا واثق أني في عينيك ماليش عيوب .. عشان ده حبك أبتلع كل القيود


اتمنى تعجبكم
ومستنيه رأيكم​*

:download:
http://www.4shared.com/file/255264999/aee52cb/__online.html


----------



## candy shop (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه امسك بايدي ترنيمه روعه*

واصح انها جميله 

جارى التحميل 

شكرااااااااااااااا لتعبك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه امسك بايدي ترنيمه روعه*

سمعتها يا كريستيان وجميلة جدا
واحب اضيف انها من شريط يارب ارحم لفريق الحياة الافضل
ميرسى ليك ميرسى ع الكلمات ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## rammrommm (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه امسك بايدي ترنيمه روعه*

*ميرسى على الترنيمة الروعة دى
مجهود رائع​*


----------



## faris sd4l (5 أغسطس 2008)

*الترنيمة عندي على الجهاز و هي من اكتر الترانيم الحلوة لهدا الفريق الرائع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## i'm christian (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ترنيمه امسك بايدي ترنيمه روعه*



candy shop قال:


> واصح انها جميله
> 
> جارى التحميل
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا لتعبك​



*مرسى كاندي على تشجيعك الدائم
ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمنى انها تعجبك​*


----------



## i'm christian (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ترنيمه امسك بايدي ترنيمه روعه*



ginajoojoo قال:


> سمعتها يا كريستيان وجميلة جدا
> واحب اضيف انها من شريط يارب ارحم لفريق الحياة الافضل
> ميرسى ليك ميرسى ع الكلمات ربنا يعوضك​




*شكرا بجد ليك ginajoojoo
ومرسى علشان وضحت اسم الشريط للى علشان اللى يحب يوصله
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك​*


----------



## i'm christian (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ترنيمه امسك بايدي ترنيمه روعه*



rammrommm قال:


> *ميرسى على الترنيمة الروعة دى
> مجهود رائع​*




*شكرا ليك rammrommm على تشجيعك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويدبر امورك​*


----------



## i'm christian (5 أغسطس 2008)

faris sd4l قال:


> *الترنيمة عندي على الجهاز و هي من اكتر الترانيم الحلوة لهدا الفريق الرائع*
> *ربنا يباركك*​




*شكرا على تعليقك faris sd وهي فعلا ترنيمه جميله جدا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويرعاك يبمينه​*


----------



## monmooon (5 أغسطس 2008)

*كل حاجه انتي جايبها **يا كركر* *حلوة حتي لو كنت سمعتها قبل كدا *
*بس الترنيمه حلوة اوى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ويحافظ عليكي   *


----------



## i'm christian (11 أغسطس 2008)

*مرسى monmoon
على ذوقك وردك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## prospygogo1234 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks


----------



## andodo (18 فبراير 2010)

اللينك مش موجود بليييييز ارفعوها من الأول تاني
​


----------



## Mason (18 فبراير 2010)

_ميرسى او__ى_
_ كلاماتها جميلة جدا _
_ربنا يباركك _​


----------



## ma7dodddi (1 مايو 2011)

شكرا على الترنيمة الجميلة و المعزيه


----------



## soso a (10 مايو 2011)

باين عليها حلوه قوى 
الرب يبارك حياتك ميرسى لتعبك 
جااااااارى التحميل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 مايو 2011)

*تم تعديل اللينك 
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------

